# New wheels on the "binford 5000"



## CAPTAINCONSUMER (Feb 18, 2011)

I ACQUIRED THIS MACHINE FROM A BUDDY WHO COULDN'T GET IT STARTED (i think he really wanted a new toro). AFTER A CONSULT WITH THE LOCAL SMALL ENGINE GUY I PULLED THE FLYWHEEL, CLEANED THE POINTS, SANDED THE MAGNETO CONTACTS AND.....

 WELL....THE PICTURE SPEAKS FOR ITSELF.

I DIDN'T WANT AN ORDINARY SNOW BLOWER AND THOUGHT IT NEEDED SOME PERSONALITY SO I GOT DECALS, STICKERS (and installed a clarence impeller kit) INSTALLED NEW BELTS AND IT BECAME......




THE "BINFORD 5000"!

I ACQUIRED A COUPLE PROJECT SNOW BLOWERS IN BUFFALO AND NEEDED MORE ROOM AND DECIDED TO SELL THE "BINFORD". HOWEVER, I HAD A PROBLEM.




THE TIRE CHAINS STARTED TO CHEW THROUGH THE OLD HARD RUBBER TIRES. UNFORTUNATELY, THESE WHEELS HAVE A 3/4" BORE AND FINDING WHEELS WITH 3/4" BORE IS NEARLY IMPOSSIBLE.....BUT PLENTY OF WHEELS FOR 7/8" ARE AVAILABLE AS WELL AS ADVICE FROM FROM SNOWBLOWERFORUM.COM. 

 HERE IS ONE OF THE WHEELS I GOT FROM "CHICAGO LAWNMOWER" (I DIDN'T HAVE TIME TO GO JUNKING FOR WHEELS) AND FOLLOWING HCBPH'S ADVICE I WENT TO MY TIRE SHOP AND CUT 3/4" OFF THE INSIDE OF THE EXTENDED HUB. THE LOCAL "TRUE VALUE" GAVE ME A SCRAP PIECE OF 3/4" COPPER PIPE THAT I MAKE BUSHINGS FROM (SEE PIC).

AND THIS IS THE "BINFORD 5000" THAT WAS SOLD BY NOON AFTER LISTING ON CRAIGS LIST.....HAD A LITTLE HELP FROM CHANNEL 11 AS THEY ARE ALWAYS FORECASTING GLOOM AND DOOM.
(the walrus is there to see if you are paying attention)


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Great job! The flames and Binford were a nice touch. Thought maybe that was a picture of the CL purchaser there at the end.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Wheels and Tires*

Sweet! Looks great there and I'm sure they'll do you proud. I know you sold it but you should still be proud for doing it.

For the others benefit, the range of snowblowers Captainconsumer is showing never had a pneunatic tire option. Additionally none of the tire/rims are a direct replacement that I have found, you have to do a little massaging to make them work. It's not hard to do once you figure out what and how to do it. Additionally there's little clearance between the tire and the chassis if done correctly, so measurements are critical.

That looks like you did a superb job. You can come modify my wheels any day  Keep up the creativity, it's well worth it IMO.

This shows about how much I've had to typically remove from replacement pneumatic wheels, so it's not for the faint of heart but well worth it IMO


----------



## CAPTAINCONSUMER (Feb 18, 2011)

*From the "binford tool" desk*

THE WHEEL MODIFICATION WASN'T HARD....OF COURSE MY LOCAL TIRE SHOP (FIVE STAR TIRE, BETHEL PARK, PA) IS VERY ACCOMMODATING TO THEIR REGULAR CUSTOMERS AND WAXHEAD WORKED THE CUT-OFF WHEEL....AFTER I MADE THE MEASUREMENTS.

I HAD ACQUIRED THE WHEELS BEFORE READING HCBPH'S COMMENT ABOUT USING SNOW-HAWG TIRES BECAUSE THE TREAD IS CROWNED GIVING MORE CLEARANCE BETWEEN THE TIRE AND THE HANDLE. THE TIRES I INSTALLED HAVE A FLAT FOOTPRINT AND NOT AS MUCH CLEARANCE AS I WANTED.

THE IMPELLER KIT WAS AWESOME. BEFORE KIT THE BLOWER WOULD NOT BLOW 2-3" SNOW....IT WOULD JUST TUMBLE AROUND THE IMPELLER UNTIL IT CLOGGED. AFTER IMPELLER KIT THE SAME SNOW WAS JUST FLAT FLUNG!

IF I COULD FIGURE HOW TO ATTACH THE CRAIG'S LIST POSTING I WOULD BECAUSE IT IS AN ABSOLUTE HOOT....and includes the walrus.

THANKS AGAIN FOR THE HELP.....and there were people who asked if binford was really in the tool business.


----------

